# Seven minute Striper



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Yeap, just seven minutes away from tender moist flaky white Striper and there only three ingrediants.

A nice striper fillet about 3/4" thick in the middle and 5 inches square.

Three table spoons of butter, use the real stuff, life is toooo short to eat yellow grease.

A good shake of Italian bread crumbs.

Throw the butter in the pan on med heat, remember you should never be waiting for the pan to heat up.

Throw some Italian Bread Crumbs on a paper plate, throw the Striper on the crumbs, flip The Striper over and throw that side on the bread crumbs, throw the Striper in the pan with the butter.

Throw the leftover bread crumbs in the trash.

Flip the Striper after 3 and 1/2 minutes, 3 and 1/2 minutes later throw it back on the paper plate and eat it. 

One pan, One paper Plate, 7 Minutes to cook and 1 and 1/2 minutes (average) to eat. 

Something about the Italian Bread Crumbs lock all the moisture in the fish.

By the way, Can you tell I been working long hours.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

... Thanks for sharing Wilber. I'm all about finding the easiest way to cook the most tasty food. I like your 7 minutes meal. Sometimes when I get real lazy, I just throw the whole fish on the grill with guts, scales everything on about 10 minutes on each side or until the outside get burned. Scrap off all the outside skin and start eating with your favorite dipping sauce.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

yeah u are that lazy


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

well I'm glad to see that this recipe isn't bastardized with Italian dressing or soy sauce. Too much of american cooking is like that.

Way to keep your palate discovering new flavors.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Johnny, got burned out on the Italian dressing deal back when I fished Offshore all the time. I mean how much grilled tuna with Italian dessing can a person eat before you can't even stand Italian dressing on a salad.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

oh yeah wilber, i went through that with teh italian dressing... and after years i can still barely smell it without getting that funny feeling... like the paper plate idea though, very quick...


----------

